# What kind/color 3DS do you have?



## KCourtnee (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a midnight purple 3DS and I love it.

I used to have a turquoise one but it was stolen so I replaced it with a black one, and then last summer I traded the black one in for a purple one.

I really want a 3DS XL but they don't have any cute colors at a reg. price? so I'm sticking with my lovely purple one <3


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 2, 2014)

I have 2 3ds one mine one my brother
Normal 3ds in aqua blue
Silver black 3dsxl


----------



## coseacant (Jul 2, 2014)

I've got the flame red one, but I've dropped it so many times that there's scratches all over it.
Ruins the look.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 2, 2014)

Mine's just a boring pink colour.* Like this kind of pink.
*
This is the one I really wanted, but I couldn't see it for sale anywhere in the UK. I was hesitant to buy one from another country incase my games didn't work on it.


----------



## wintersoldier (Jul 2, 2014)

i have the pink and white one!! i really wanted the zelda 3ds xl tho. ;_; omg ok so like i missed the limited edition 3ds one when it first came out, and then i went ahead and missed it when they came out with the xl one so... yeah. i have horrible luck tbh... LOL


----------



## Myles (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the 3DS XL in dark blue. I recently purchased a matte skin for it - the artwork is "Starry Night."


----------



## Lotte (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the ACNL edition 3DS. I really wanted the light pink one, but it was a birthday gift so meh. I put a pink case over it and decorated it with stickers.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 2, 2014)

3DS XL in red and black bc im hardcore

I wanted the cute animal crossing one, so sad


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a black 3DS XL.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yo dawg I gotsa Fire Red TreeDeeYes 'n' I gots me a coupla games on it.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 2, 2014)

This is my current 3DS



Spoiler: Current 3DS











I am planning on upgrading to a 3DS XL as soon as I can find a job. I might get a Yoshi or Pikachu version when I decide to buy.


----------



## n64king (Jul 2, 2014)

Red/Black XL.

I'd get the solid white one if I had a way of getting it though.


----------



## Chromie (Jul 2, 2014)

A Zelda XL. Love the minimalist look.


----------



## Nerd House (Jul 2, 2014)

Solid Black. 
Didnt really have a choice. Got it from a guy on Craigslist for $25.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 2, 2014)

I got my black 3DS on the system's launch date. And when the X and Y editions of the XL were revealed, I knew I had to get the red one. So the XL is my main one now, and the other one is for cycling, trading pok?mon, etc.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the 3DS XL with Pikachu xD I'm glad I bought it, it's so cute.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 2, 2014)

Navy blue, regular. My aunt got it for me but if I had a choice I would have gotten the aqua.


----------



## Improv (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a white Yoshi 3DS XL & I love it to pieces ahh.


----------



## Coni (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the Zelda Ocarina of Time edition and the ACNL XL edition.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ive got the red and black 3DS XL, becuase I got mine from an arcade and the only colours they had were pink and red.

I really love the OrangexBlack and the MintxWhite though, but they're JP exclusive >_<

By the way, how do some of you stand the regular 3DS? I used a friends before I got my 3DS XL and it just feels so small and awkward...


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a blue Pokemon x one it's hind he broke off, and it's 125$ to fix so my moms getting me a yoshi 3ds! ;-; rip Pokemon x blue 3ds


----------



## PockiPops (Jul 2, 2014)

A black and blue 3DS XL. It has a purple case so you don't really see the colour anyway. ^^


----------



## mishka (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a black 3ds.  I want a XL but no moneeey /:


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jul 2, 2014)

I got an aqua blue 3DS, at least that's what i think the color is called.


----------



## Improv (Jul 2, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I have a blue Pokemon x one it's hind he broke off, and it's 125$ to fix so my moms getting me a yoshi 3ds! ;-; rip Pokemon x blue 3ds



You'll love it, it's such a nice green color.


----------



## krielle (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the pink 3DS XL.
I wanted the white one from Japan though.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 2, 2014)

Just plain ol black.

Would love the Zelda XL... or a purple XL if it ever exists someday.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm probably going to settle for the Disney one if another one isn't released soon :c


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the metallic,dark bluish, color. I'm not a really big fan of the color, but I didn't want to wait for a pink on to come out. I really should've, because when the 3DS first came out (which is when i got it), the games pretty much sucked until a couple of years afterwards.


----------



## melenie (Jul 2, 2014)

Zelda ver. 3DS XL :>


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 2, 2014)

A purple one. Really like it too. It works pretty good.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a midnight purple 3DS and I sometimes wish I would've gone for the 3DS XL but I'm fine where I am.


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 2, 2014)

beautiful flame red 3ds. although i did buy a transparent blue case for it and now it looks purple lol. 2 years old and still looks new :>


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the rose pink/white DS XL. I really wanted a 3DS (not XL) with the same colours but they only have a pearl pink and I think it's an ugly pink ._. (unless i completely missed other pinks >>)
View attachment 53963​


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the Pikachu 3DSXL, but before that I had the blue 3DS. When I got my 3DSXL, I gave that one to my boyfriend but he never plays it. If I got a different one, I'd either get the red or black normal 3DS.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a blue 3DS XL. Really glad I went with the bigger size and I like its color.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 2, 2014)

Darkish red one, very happy with that, regular 3ds. I would like the 3dsxl, but no biggie.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the original Aqua Blue, but I'm thinking of upgrading to the Triforce XL or the Red X and Y XL.


----------



## aetherene (Jul 3, 2014)

I have the Animal Crossing 3DS. xD I do want the clear case for it so I can have a case but still see the poptart design. ;D


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 3, 2014)

I have the Zelda XL


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 3, 2014)

Standard blue 3DS XL. 

I wanted the Pikachu one, though. **sob**


----------



## magmortar (Jul 3, 2014)

I own a midnight purple 3DS. I still think the color is gorgeous. 

If I had an XL I would want the pink/white, mint/white, A Link Between Worlds, Shin Megami Tensei IV, or Persona Q designs. Too bad only two of the ones I like were available in the United States...


----------



## fairyring (Jul 3, 2014)

just a plain pearl pink regular 3DS. i love it though <3


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jul 3, 2014)

Black 3DS XL and Cosmo Black Japanese 3DS.


----------



## Mig (Jul 3, 2014)

Regular black 3DS for me.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a regular 3DS in black.


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 3, 2014)

Mine Is A Red 3DS XL~ Love It x3


~Chik


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 3, 2014)

Chikyu Tenshi said:


> Mine Is A Red 3DS XL~ Love It x3
> 
> 
> ~Chik


I know right?


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 3, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> I know right?



Yush Yush I Adore It ; u ; <3


~Chik


----------



## Celestino (Jul 3, 2014)

I've got the Pokemon Y one !


----------



## Celes (Jul 3, 2014)

I have the regular old blue 3DS. I really want an XL but they're too pricey. ;.;


----------



## itsbea (Jul 3, 2014)

I have the Pink and White 3DS XL 


was going to buy the japanese limited edition one, but thank god i read it before buying; (since i can't use that one)


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 4, 2014)

i have the regular old blue 3DS, i got mine around when it came out though.


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 4, 2014)

yellow pikachu 3DS XL


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2014)

full black 3DS xl and regular 3ds coz black is the best


----------



## Murray (Jul 4, 2014)

i have the original blue 3ds!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 4, 2014)

I have my one single 3DS Aqua-Blue, only have had it for 2 years or so and at least my Wifi is really great<3 I also wish I had thought of getting an XL but oh well xD


----------



## yro (Jul 4, 2014)

Yoshi XL.

I really wanted the Theatrhythm one but it's only available in Japan. ;o;


----------



## Moogles26 (Jul 4, 2014)

Have a pink\white 3ds XL. Used to have a Red\Black XL but I gave that one to a friend of mine  C:


----------



## Silversea (Jul 4, 2014)

Pikachu 3ds XL, zelda 3ds.


I never owned a "regular" 3ds or XL, started off with the pretty ones!


----------



## Cress (Jul 4, 2014)

I love frosted 3DSes.


----------



## Mylin (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a regular black 3DS.


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 4, 2014)

I have the aqua blue 3ds but whut now I need that orange black 3ds.


----------



## Vinathi (Jul 4, 2014)

I have the pink 3DS XL. 
I wanted the Pikachu or ACNL, but it was way too late. I got mine on sale a couple of months ago, but I'm happy.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 4, 2014)

red XL

no limited editions were available when i picked mine up

my parents wont let me get the yoshi one


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 4, 2014)

I've got the aqua blue regular 3DS. I wish the Eevee 3DS XL came out outside of Japan, I'd get it in an instant (aka attempt to convince my parents to let me buy it ).


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a midnight purple 3DS, and a pink/white 3DS XL


----------



## Suathiel (Jul 5, 2014)

I have the blue Pokemon XL one.
It's a beauty :3


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jul 5, 2014)

Silver -^-

I wanted purple but they don't sell them where I live so I settled for a purple case.


----------



## Syndra (Jul 5, 2014)

i have a cosmo black 3ds (i want the red one, but i'm too attached to mine) & the red pok?mon x / y special edition 3ds xl 
; v ;


----------



## Nymeri (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## WonderK (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a black 3DS XL.


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a blue 3DS XL. A bit jealous of some of the limited edition ones.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2014)

This is mine:


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 6, 2014)

Blue 3ds xl


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have the red 3DS original size.


----------



## OmegaRid (Jul 6, 2014)

All Black 3DS XL. Used to have a Cosmo Black 3DS but my hands were getting hurt because I used other controllers too.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have 2 black XL 3DS


----------



## easpa (Jul 6, 2014)

I have the original aqua blue 3DS


----------



## sakuracrossing (Jul 7, 2014)

Pink 3DS XL


----------



## Miaa (Jul 7, 2014)

Nymeri said:


> View attachment 54421



I have the same


----------



## SunnyWindy (Jul 7, 2014)

I have this one. I love it =P


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a plain white 3DS, but I don't really care about the colour anymore. It used to be a huge thing for me when picking out a console, but now I've come to realize that they all work exactly the same anyway, so why pay more for a design or whatever. I'd always go for pink or blue when I was younger.


----------



## SunnyWindy (Jul 7, 2014)

You don't really pay for the design no? As far as I know, they are not more expensive. I can't tell for my 3DS as I bought the bundle but either you pick it blue, white or pink, they are all the same price usually, and this way you don't pay later for a cover or whatever ^^


----------



## Platypusquack (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a purple reg, but I hope someday to get a pink/white xl or, if it ever gets localized, that beautiful seafoam xl in Japan!!! I'm asking for the pink/white for a holiday and I really really hope I get it. 0u0


----------



## dude98 (Jul 7, 2014)

I had a black plain 3ds but the Circle pad broke (I realized this when playing ALBW and almost beat it xD)
I have a black XL now


----------



## Tessie (Jul 7, 2014)

Just a boring black one


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 7, 2014)

ACNL XL edition

It's too cute, I love it ^^ I want the pikachu one too @-@


----------



## toricrossing (Jul 7, 2014)

I got a pink and white 3DS XL


----------



## AlphaWolf (Jul 7, 2014)

I have the blue 3DS XL I used to have the midnight purple 3DS but I received the Blue 3DS XL on June 9th, 2013. (It was a coincedence!)


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jul 7, 2014)

The turquoise one! We got it when it first came out so it has been a while


----------



## cinny (Jul 8, 2014)

I have the Pokemon Y 3DS XL!~
I really wanted the new leaf 3ds ;u;


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 8, 2014)

I've the pink one but would love the mint color!


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 8, 2014)

I have the midnight purple one. I wanted the limited edition ACNL one, but it was sold out EVERYWHERE >:


----------



## Kirito (Jul 8, 2014)

I have an aqua blue regular DS that I got from trading my blue/black 3ds xl with my brother. I didn't really care about the extra screen that much and it seemed like he wanted it so lol...


----------



## xxTomxx (Jul 8, 2014)

As soon as I saw it, I had to buy it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a pink 3DS XL that's covered in a white AC NL skin. c:


----------



## Deca (Jul 9, 2014)

Animal Crossing Poptart-Edition.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 9, 2014)

I have the black 3DS with the case from the Kingdom Hearts 3D Mark of Mastery Edition over it.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 9, 2014)

black black blakc


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 9, 2014)

I have the baby pink 3ds XL. I hated how the inner part was white >< totally took away the pink factor when I'm playing a game so I customize the inner part with a sticker.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2014)

I have the flame red 3DS but I kept scratching it so it looked stupid.... now I have a Hot Pink tin case over it  the case came a little dented so now both the case and 3DS have a lot of charcter


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 9, 2014)

I have three now. A midnight purple 3DS, a Pink 3DSxl with cupcakes inside and I recently ordered the Japanese 3ds LL Eevee edition. :'D​


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 9, 2014)

I've got a purple reg 3ds  with raised owl laquered stickers on it with cool designs. Oh heck, here's a pic.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 9, 2014)

the original shiny blue regular 3ds. Kind of want an xl though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> I've got a purple reg 3ds  with raised owl laquered stickers on it with cool designs. Oh heck, here's a pic. View attachment 55074



That is AWESOME!


----------



## Bui (Jul 10, 2014)

I have a New Leaf edition 3DS XL with a couple of large cracks in the right hinge.


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 10, 2014)

Bcat said:


> the original shiny blue regular 3ds. Kind of want an xl though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Thx so much! I'm a 34 yr old mom obsessed with stickers! Hahaha!


----------



## Story (Jul 10, 2014)

Mine is purple, I wanted a large pink one. :c


----------



## samsquared (Jul 10, 2014)

It's the first edition turquoise. 
In pretty good condition considering what it's been through the past three years, lol
I should probably get a sticker or a case for it one of these days.


----------



## Queen Greene (Jul 10, 2014)

I've got the black/blue regular 3DS. (Which I think was the first one to come out? I don't remember.) But I have a purple aluminum case on it.

I want that hot pink 3DS though. :<


----------



## laureng (Jul 10, 2014)

i have a white 3ds xl and an animal crossing 3DS XL


----------



## Marisska (Jul 11, 2014)

Mine is the normal size one, flame red.


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 11, 2014)

i had a blue pokemon x 3ds xl but i returned it and got a white one because the pokemon edition ones were fingerprint magnets!
i could hear the people in the back of the store 'oh my god thats limited edition what is wrong with that child' 

i have no regrets thank god (even though i ended up winning a competition a week later and got another white 3ds xl omg)


----------



## Draco (Jul 11, 2014)

mine is blue black and other is black. and 2DS also blue black.


----------



## Starlight (Jul 12, 2014)

I have the regular 3ds and it's light pink quq
All of my ds's in the past have been blue, so I just wanted to change it up, but I really do want the animal crossing xl heheh


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a regular red 3DS!


----------



## Caius (Jul 12, 2014)

I got the Red 3ds XL. I plan on modding it at some point when case mods are a bigger thing.


----------



## Alice (Jul 12, 2014)

I have the magical world 3ds xl. It's cute.

White and gold.


----------



## Caius (Jul 12, 2014)

Alice said:


> I have the magical world 3ds xl. It's cute.
> 
> White and gold.



Neat. I'd have liked to have gotten one of the special ones, but I got mine on black friday. Choice wasn't exactly up in the air.


----------



## Alice (Jul 12, 2014)

Cent said:


> Neat. I'd have liked to have gotten one of the special ones, but I got mine on black friday. Choice wasn't exactly up in the air.



I was thinking about it, but I decided time and time again not to. But when my red xl broke I just used it as the perfect excuse to run out and get one. I tried getting a Yoshi one first, but I think I've told you this story, ha ha.


----------



## Caius (Jul 12, 2014)

Alice said:


> I was thinking about it, but I decided time and time again not to. But when my red xl broke I just used it as the perfect excuse to run out and get one. I tried getting a Yoshi one first, but I think I've told you this story, ha ha.



Yep, you did.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

Alice said:


> I have the magical world 3ds xl. It's cute.
> 
> White and gold.



thats so cool i wish i had the disney one i never even saw it for sale


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a silver 3DS XL, as well as a blue/black 2DS.


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a silver 3DS XL and a Yoshi 3DS XL.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 12, 2014)

I have an all black 3DS. Really sleek ;D It's my baby. lol jk. No seriously. jk--not that obsessed or creepy 0.0 heh...


----------



## TheCrystalRing (Jul 12, 2014)

I got this baby two weeks ago after my normal sized red one broke. I don't even miss my old one now. This one is so smoooth~!


----------



## Nage (Jul 13, 2014)

normal black 3ds 
no special designs no nothing
:c im cheap and dont wanna bother with customization


----------



## mags (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a silver 3DS XL and a blue 2DS


----------



## Ulua24 (Jul 13, 2014)

A normal white 3DS XL. I like the simple design and the big screen.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 13, 2014)

The Zelda 3DS XL and soon the Yoshi 3DS XL ^___^


----------



## danceonglitter (Jul 13, 2014)

I really wanted the Animal Crossing 3DS XL but I'm poor, haha, so I just have the standard pink 3DS :')


----------



## London (Jul 16, 2014)

I got the Animal Crossing 3DS XL last year for release. I love it


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a Yoshi edition 3DS XL and  DSi XL dark blue edition


----------



## Fairytale (Jul 16, 2014)

Ice White. Got it with Super Mario 3D Land, it's broken though..


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 17, 2014)

Normal- Aqua- Broke
XL- Red- WASNT SMASHED BY MY DOG


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 17, 2014)

My regular sized 3ds (that I'm sharing with my brother) is red and I have a blue XL all for myself 
I really want the Pikachu and Animal Crossing XL though ;-;


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a light pink 3ds xl but I really want the pikachu one though


----------



## vanielle (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a Legend of Zelda 3DSXL because I'm a big nerd hello


----------



## Taycat (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a blue 3DSXL with a kitty sticker on it


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jul 17, 2014)

I have the pikachu XL


----------



## Vulpixi (Jul 17, 2014)

I have the midnight purple 3DS. c: I plan on getting an XL sometime though since my poor purple gaming buddy is starting to look a little beat up, hehe~


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 18, 2014)

i have a blue and black xl which i hate


----------



## Blitz (Jul 18, 2014)

I have the flame red 3DS


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a blue 3DS XL, but I really wanted the pastel pink/white ones or the special addition Animal Crossing or Mario Bros or Zelda when I bought it, but I am actually pretty happy with mine!


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 20, 2014)

Mine's the pink/white 3DS XL.


----------



## Static_Luver (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a purple 3DS


----------



## highxflyer (Jul 22, 2014)

I own the white new leaf 3dsXl. It's the first 3ds I've owned.


----------



## Lassy (Jul 22, 2014)

A white 3Ds 
I bought it just when the color came out back in December 2012 *^*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 22, 2014)

The Ocarina of Time 3DS and a Pikachu XL.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a Black XL. 
I was going to buy the Link Between Worlds XL but the store was sold out and I didnt want to wait.


----------



## mannieblaze23 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have the Gold 3DS XL that came with A Link Between Worlds.   I use to have the Black OoT 3DS but sold it to get the Gold 3DS XL


----------



## Libra (Jul 22, 2014)

Silver/Black 3DS XL.


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 22, 2014)

*I have the aqua blue 3ds :3
I never let anyone else touch it...*


----------



## Scintilla (Jul 23, 2014)

I now have a black 3DS XL. But after a long time of thinking I eventually desided to get the Zelda 3DS XL. 
I actually wanted to get the Animal Crossing: New Leaf one first but I just love the gold inside. 
Today it will arrive, can't wait. :3


----------



## Alette (Jul 23, 2014)

I have the metallic red 3DS :3


----------



## Mario. (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a red 3ds


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)

Black 3DS XL. I want the pink one now though. I also really like the Zelda edition.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a red 3DS XL Never really cared for the special versions


----------



## Bui (Jul 27, 2014)

skweegee said:


> I have a New Leaf edition 3DS XL with a couple of large cracks in the right hinge.



Update: I have a New Leaf edition 3DS XL with a couple of large cracks in the right hinge, an R button that barely works now, and a circle pad that sticks. I don't know how much longer it will last before the whole thing just stops working on me...


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 27, 2014)

I got the AC edition ^^


----------



## Nighty (Jul 27, 2014)

Purple 3DS. Got it used at Gamestop while I was still at college.


----------



## Kitty Lu (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a black 3ds and the ocarina of time 3ds but I'm saving up for the NL 3ds xl ^.^


----------



## Siobhan (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a black XL with a broken hinge and backlight. I am currently using my little sister's red 2DS, since mine has become unbearable to use. I'm planning on replacing it with a pink 3DS. That was a mouthful...


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

Red/Black 3ds XL


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 27, 2014)

mine is a plain black 3ds


----------



## Vile (Jul 28, 2014)

Mine: Pikachu on Pikachu
http://oi40.tinypic.com/e1auty.jpg

My girl's: Animal Crossing on Animal Crossing
http://oi43.tinypic.com/2vltlib.jpg
http://oi40.tinypic.com/7ma.jpg

Really proud of them!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is your Nintendo warranty up? If not, you can try sending it in and specifying that if they cannot fix the problem to just send back your AC SE 3DS.

I caught the hairline cracks on my Pika3DSXL early and just coated it with super glue. It's keeping together for now but I plan on case-swapping it eventually (bought a pink/white 3DS XL on sale because the color scheme matches). Pikachu's worth it!


----------



## Zane (Jul 28, 2014)

I got the beautiful purple 3ds originally but I was ultimately charmed by the pink/white XL. I kept the purple one though, I use it as a secondary system and sometimes still pack it instead of the XL (much more portable, most of my pockets won't suffer the XL!)


----------



## Hyasynth (Jul 28, 2014)

Pink/White XL with a white Sailor Moon decal on it.
It was the one gadget I actually paid full price for and I regret nothing. I buy all my games used anyway.

It clashes horribly with my red/black DS Lite and it's hilarious.
I usually go for black or silver gadgets, but the shade of pink on the XL was too charming to resist and 'Murrica never got the silver one anyway.

I will forever be mad that the mint/white XL wasn't released alongside the pink/white and brought here.
I know so many peeps that would sacrifice their unborn children for the minty goodness.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 28, 2014)

Hyasynth said:


> Pink/White XL with a white Sailor Moon decal on it.
> It was the one gadget I actually paid full price for and I regret nothing. I buy all my games used anyway.
> 
> It clashes horribly with my red/black DS Lite and it's hilarious.
> ...



Yessssss. I want the mint one so bad to get my boyfriend *^* it looks more baby blue than green to me but idk. Baby pink and baby blue would be cute couple colors , and he's not a fan of the dark blue color out on the market. Still hoping that releases >< pastel colors for life <3


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Jul 28, 2014)

I have two black 3ds. Love black.


----------



## Reploid (Jul 28, 2014)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> I have two black 3ds. Love black.



I agree with this.

My wife bought me a regular black 3DS and then I upgraded to a blue XL when it came out and let her have the regular 3ds. Then, when the black XL came out, I just HAD to have it so we sold the blue XL and used the money to get a black XL. Later on, my wife decided that she wanted the pink XL so we sold the regular 3ds, but the pink XL's were all sold out so she ended up getting a blue XL... Sigh, we could've just kept the blue XL from the beginning!


----------



## Leslie Violet (Jul 28, 2014)

Pink 3ds xl !


----------



## Venn (Jul 28, 2014)

I got the AC Edition:


----------



## jebug29 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have an aqua blue 3DS and a metallic blue 3DS XL. Really I use the regular 3DS more because the XL hurts my eyes and also all my purchases are tied to the regular 3DS.


----------



## Zero_Sedai (Jul 30, 2014)

Zelda edition all the way!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jul 30, 2014)

Shiny Red 3DS. I looove the color red<3 I hate how the 3ds xl's have basic colors


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2014)

Zelda 3DS XL


----------



## 4A-GZE (Jul 30, 2014)

Regular purple one! Easily the best color there is.


----------



## mayorgeorgia (Aug 8, 2014)

I have the Red 3DS XL and I love it


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 8, 2014)

I own a black 3DS because I got mine before the GameStop had any other colours in and they were doing a gig where you traded in your DS to get the 3DS super cheap. We're poor, so I needed it, lol. 'Twas my birthday gift. 

I want a purple one though Q.Q

But I have a boss case on it that's clear with Yveltal embossed on it in dull-metallic gold.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 8, 2014)

I have the Midnight Purple 3ds. I kind of want a pink/white 3dsxl though.


----------



## Mithril Gamer (Aug 10, 2014)

I got a Mario and Luigi dream team 3DSxl, but sadly thats probably one of my least played games.


----------



## Holla (Aug 10, 2014)

The Blue/Black XL. There's a bit of a story here though.

Last year I originally bought the regular size Aqua Blue one, but within just a couple days and not even owning a game yet the home button broke and refused to work, so I returned it and got my money back. Upon some research I found out that the XLs have better built Start Select and Home buttons.

So I searched online on some local classifieds and found someone selling a Blue/Black XL that was brand new unopened for the price of a regular size 3DS. Needless to say I bought it as Blue is my fave colour and it was a great deal. I have also had absolutely no problems with it and I've had it since July 12th last year. (The same day I got Animal Crossing)


----------



## xxxmadison (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a boring blue 2ds, ahh. I looked up pictures of the midnight purple 3ds and I might want to put it on my christmas list!


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 11, 2014)

I have the Flame Red 3DS, I love it :3~ It came with Super Mario Land 3D which was really good actually


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 11, 2014)

Yoshi Edition 3DS for my bday


----------



## 00176 (Aug 12, 2014)

I got a red 3ds XL and it's cool

some of you already have a 3ds but you buyin a new one??? dam y u need 2


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

An Ao XL.


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 12, 2014)

I have the white/pink 3DSXL.  I wanted the AC one so bad, but it's so expensive. -___-


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 12, 2014)

I have the boring normal cosmic black 3DS.


----------



## Wish (Aug 12, 2014)

JP AC XL


----------



## starlark (Aug 12, 2014)

Red 3DS XL. Cost me ?80 in Tesco's using my mum's clubcard points xD


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a pink and red 3ds and a pink 3dsXL


----------



## Flop (Aug 13, 2014)

My most prized possession <3


Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Beachland (Aug 13, 2014)

Pink regular 3DS


----------



## Curly (Aug 13, 2014)

Midnight purple 3ds, it taught me that purple really can be a beautiful color


----------



## Danielle (Aug 13, 2014)

I own a plain old regular pink 3DS which I bought refurbished. I'll probably invest in an XL after Christmas, not sure about color yet.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 14, 2014)

I originally had a red standard 3DS which I sold to my brother later so I could get a red XL, though I still use the standard one for trading Pokemon (because Bank is stupid for not letting you transfer eggs on it...)


----------



## Coach (Sep 12, 2014)

I have a Red and Black 3DS XL!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 12, 2014)

I have the LE Legend of Zelda 3DS...the one that's black with gold dust through it and the Hylian crest on the front. I love it. <3


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 12, 2014)

AC 3DS XL \:3/


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 12, 2014)

Fire Red normal 3DS. 

I'm planning to get the new model when they release it, though.


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 16, 2014)

Ruby 3ds, perfect size for me :]


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 16, 2014)

I have 2, both 3DS. Lavender Pink and Cosmos Black.


----------



## Manazran (Sep 16, 2014)

A flame red regular 3ds.Its perfect and I like it.

Besides,I always like the color red.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 16, 2014)

Midnight purple :0


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a blue 3DS XL. I like the color blue. It looks like a sapphire, and it represents cold.


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 16, 2014)

the light pink and white 3ds xl

i get a little annoyed by how heavy it is when im trying to play even though im really tired but then i remember how much i love the colour


----------



## pengutango (Sep 16, 2014)

Regular 3DS in PURPLE~  It also has a decal that I made based of the Disney Magical World 3DS XL on it too.


----------

